

Chicago using statistical analysis against school violence - kingkawn
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/07/us/07chicago.html

======
javanix
They only used a 500 student set for their model?

The metrics they arrived at aren't exactly shocking, either - students who
live below the poverty line, who miss 42% of their classes, etc. It almost
sounds like someone just needed an officially approved reason to concentrate
efforts on these kids more than others, without it looking racially biased.

